# so you really think RD are that aggressive?



## poison1981 (Oct 4, 2006)

Honestly RD are agressive because they get so huge but when smaller they will get killed by many fish that are the same size as they are.

Such as agressive mbunas, Jewels & Five star generals

Its the size that makes RD so impressive take that away and they are in huge trouble with the africans!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

they get more aggressive with age as well, but i agree, alot of africans are much more aggressive then a lot of Central American.


----------



## WakinAZ (Mar 16, 2006)

poison1981 said:


> Honestly RD are agressive because they get so huge but when smaller they will get killed by many fish that are the same size as they are.
> 
> Such as agressive mbunas, Jewels & Five star generals
> 
> Its the size that makes RD so impressive take that away and they are in huge trouble with the africans!


They get big, yes, and they are aggressive, yes. So what exactly is it you want to know? They will get bigger than mbuna and jewels, so the question of how much is size and how much is aggro is moot, so what do you really want to know? Not really getting the point here... "fishing" around on this forum with several similar posts is counterproductive. What's up? - do you want to keep an RD with Africans or....


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i thought the same thing...


----------



## RedDevilLover (Feb 28, 2004)

poison1981 said:


> Honestly RD are agressive because they get so huge but when smaller they will get killed by many fish that are the same size as they are.
> 
> Such as agressive mbunas, Jewels & Five star generals
> 
> Its the size that makes RD so impressive take that away and they are in huge trouble with the africans!


Pound for pound sure they can be less aggressive than jewels and africans but every fish is different some more aggressive than others.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

maybe your RD was a panzy. i had a flowerhorn like that.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

someone's just trying to stir the pot... who cares which fish is more aggressive...


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

This is an incomplete and untrue statement. Its about p4p during maturity. You could say the same about a jag, etc. Using your logic is like saying a National Champion wrestler at 115lbs and 5'4" tall and 23 years old, can beat up a 11 year old kid that is the same size. Its kinda dumb to look at it that way. Its all in the maturity of the fish. A full size red devil is vicious and becomes a different breed as it ages.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Nathan43 said:


> This is an incomplete and untrue statement. Its about p4p during maturity. You could say the same about a jag, etc. Using your logic is like saying a National Champion wrestler at 115lbs and 5'4" tall and 23 years old, can beat up a 11 year old kid that is the same size. Its kinda dumb to look at it that way. Its all in the maturity of the fish. A full size red devil is vicious and becomes a different breed as it ages.


Well said.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Nathan43 said:


> This is an incomplete and untrue statement. Its about p4p during maturity. You could say the same about a jag, etc. Using your logic is like saying a National Champion wrestler at 115lbs and 5'4" tall and 23 years old, can beat up a 11 year old kid that is the same size. Its kinda dumb to look at it that way. Its all in the maturity of the fish. A full size red devil is vicious and becomes a different breed as it ages.


definitely well said, thats kinda what i was getting at in my first post, but didnt se examples or anything, but irregardless, some of those africans, if got to the same size as a red devil, may give the red devil a run for its money.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

like the johanni?  scary


----------

